# Paul Pierce acquired for Andre Miller and Nene?



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Its on insidehoops.com. I guess you guys are gonna win the Northwest if this report is true.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Need to see a lot more than insidehoops in order for me to believe this


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Pierece and Mello together? Could be great, but has a good chance of turning sour.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

So who starts at PG? Watson or Boykins?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Watson and Boykins starting? wow OUCH . . .and i dont see why Boston does this


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

qrich1fan said:


> Watson and Boykins starting? wow OUCH . . .and i dont see why Boston does this


Watson would start and he would be a very solid starting PG.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Stupid trade IMO.

Miller is a really underrated PG. Earl cannot start, and Watson really isn't that good. Pierce is a difference maker, but they already have a very good scoring SF.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

If true, Boston got the best of the deal.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

I hate Pierce but the Celtics got raped.... and then raped again


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Aboslute steal for the Nuggets if it's true (which I highly doubt). They get an all-nba player in Pierce to fill their weakest position, SG. They get rid of a PG, which was obviously going to happen when they used their MLE on a PG even though they had their 2 PGs from the previous year who combined for 61MPG (I assume that's more than any other combo) and played all 82 games. Nene will demand alot of money next summer, so they would avoid that also. The Nuggets would be title contenders with a trade like this.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Man, I can't remember the last time I saw people on such polar opposite sides of a trade. I've seen everything from Boston ripping Denver bad to Denver winning out by leaps and bounds.

Assuming it goes through, I think it's a really sweet deal for Denver, and an okay one for Boston (could've done worse, could've done better).


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

well, I think Boston is somewhat rebuilding; they've lost Walker, GP, now maybe Pierce.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

This is a deal I was hoping the Celtics and Nuggets would make a long time ago. I'm suprised the Nuggets are willing to deal Nene though. However I would trade Nene for Pierce, but rather package Watson or Boykins with Nene than Dre.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

inside hoops huh. you know i could start an angelfire or geocities webpage and put all kinds of **** on there. i think im the one that was yapping about Pierce being on the block for sure. but for nene? the only reason i see kiki trading him is because he is afraid to give up chandler or dalembert money next year.


----------



## Triple_Single (Mar 27, 2005)

Yeah, there really needs to be more than one website reporting something before we regard it as a done deal. That being said, I think Kiki would include Nene in a deal for Pierce. Kiki turned down deals for players like Cuttino Mobley and Caron Butler. He apparently wouldn't pull the trigger on a deal for Redd, but that was because Redd was going to be a UFA. The main thing is that the Nuggets would have to sell Nene's potential if he was traded, and Mobley and Butler are a joke of a return if you are selling Nene's potential. Pierce isn't... he's an established all star who would fill a hole in the Nuggets lineup, and he's still young (turns 28 next month).

Right now though, this is just a rumor. We don't know anything about how credible Insidehoop.com's "source" is.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

I saw this on realgm.com last night too.


----------



## Triple_Single (Mar 27, 2005)

pr0wler said:


> I saw this on realgm.com last night too.


realgm is just parroting the insidehoops report.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Nene showing he has big trade value around the league.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

¹²³ said:


> Nene showing he has big trade value around the league.


you mean just now? these types of trade rumors have been the norm involving Nene. Damn near every team. Milwaukee, New Jersey, Orlando, etc etc, now Boston.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

http://www.insidehoops.com/pierce-trade-090705.shtml



> But late Thursday morning a high-ranking member of the Celtics organization told InsideHoops.com via email that the rumor is "incorrect."


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I used to be a non-Miller fan. But to think of him being gone for Pierce is horrible.

Keep Miller & Nene. Trade Watson & Nene if anyone has to go. 

Rumors are rumors. Kiki & Co. likes 3 points...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

actually i could see Miller being traded to the New York Knicks. Remembering that Marbury will be moved to the 2 guard. Larry Brown would love to have Andre Miller run the point. If i was him, Miller would be on the top of my list.


----------



## #15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23 (Apr 12, 2005)

thetobin73 said:


> I used to be a non-Miller fan. But to think of him being gone for Pierce is horrible.
> 
> Keep Miller & Nene. Trade Watson & Nene if anyone has to go.
> 
> Rumors are rumors. Kiki & Co. likes 3 points...



EXACTLY!
keep miller


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> you mean just now? these types of trade rumors have been the norm involving Nene. Damn near every team. Milwaukee, New Jersey, Orlando, etc etc, now Boston.


I don't get it. Why would an unproven big man gather so much attention?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

thetobin73 said:


> Trade Watson & Nene if anyone has to go.


Watson can't be traded. 



thetobin73 said:


> Rumors are rumors. Kiki & Co. likes 3 points...


That's what I heard, but I don't know why. Boykins and Miller don't get injured, and they play more MPG than any other PG combo, with 61MPG (I haven't actually looked at others to see if that is the highest, but I'm guessing it is). If you're gonna have those 3 PGs playing the minutes they should, you'll have about 10MPG for a real SG.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

> Watson can't be traded.


Why can't Watson be traded ?


----------



## scooter (Oct 22, 2003)

23AirJordan said:


> Why can't Watson be traded ?


Guys in the first year of their contract generally can't be traded until Dec. 15.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Work a move...

Denver send Andre Miller and Marcus Camby to Boston; send Mark Blount to Minnesota; Send Marcus Banks to Miami;
Boston send Paul Pierce to Denver; send Qyntel Woods and Curtis Borchardt to Orlando;
Orlando send Pat Garrity to Denver;
Minnesota send Michael Olowokandi (and maybe a 2nd rounder if needed) to Boston;
Miami send Dorrell Wright to Boston;

Boston: Get rid of Blount big contract with Kandi, which has an expiring contract; He is fine to backup Camby/Raef... Andre is a good player to start at PG; Dorrell is another young prospect, which can play SF/SG...

Denver: Paul Pierce... and move Nene to C, while add Garrity to play as a backup PF.

Orlando: Get rid of Garrity contract, adding another young C and a swingman in Qyntel Woods, which was said (Before he gets drafted) he could've turned as another T-Mac... Who knows?! (LOL)

Minnesota: Definitely an upgrade at C position with Blount...

Miami: Add Banks as their backup PG... A defensive-minded PG to play when Jason Williams plays bad defense...


Thoughts?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Zuca said:


> Work a move...
> 
> Denver send Andre Miller and Marcus Camby to Boston; send Mark Blount to Minnesota; Send Marcus Banks to Miami;
> Boston send Paul Pierce to Denver; send Qyntel Woods and Curtis Borchardt to Orlando;
> ...


That's not a bad trade, but Camby is so important to Denver. The past 2 years he has been playing his best basketball. That said I would do it. Camby probably only has 5 more good solid seasons in him(barring injury) . And I'm ready to give Nene the starting job and minutes. Plus we have Elson to come off the bench to give Nene rest.

More importantly other than the fact I think Nene can do big things in due time for the Nuggets. We would have Paul Pierce and that would be a huge up grade over any of our SG's. I'm a big Pierce supporter and I know he would take the Nuggets to another level. A possible championship if Nene can fullfill his potential. Garrity would also be a good back up to Kenyon and very different players. If I remember correctly Garrity is a 3point shooter ?

What hurts the Nuggets is the loss of Camby and Andre Miller who is my second favorite player on the team to Carmelo. It would be a big adjustment because none of our guards can hold a candle to Dre. I think people really underrate Andre's game. If you could take your same trade proposal and plug in Watson I would Do it in a heartbeat. With Andre/Camby being traded I'm a torn Nuggets fan.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

before last year i would have traded camby. simply because he is an injury case, but what he brings is unreplacable. I wouldnt trade Camby.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

My thoughts on the Camby involved trade... uke: That's right it would make me sick. The guy is the only reason Denver wins the rebounding game and he is basically the anchor of the team. 

I know Cambyman will be gone relatively soon, but you can't blow up the team...yet. They gotta be given time to gel. I'm about 99.9% sure that a trade will not happen. Now a trade will probably happen given my last statement, but I truly think that the Nuggets are trying to revert back to the Doug Moe days and run w/ 3 point guards. If it doesn't lead to dramatic improvements next season then you look at a deal like this, but right now with the NW division within grasp and a home playoff series it would be ridiculous to alter the roster too much.

check the bottom of my sig. for Watters comments, the guy couldn't hit the nail on the head anymore accurately regarding the Nuggets situation.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Just when I thought Nene would get to play..


----------

